# How Many Wraps



## D.C.Cattle Company (Jul 19, 2010)

My neighbor has asked me to round bale some sorghum for him.

I have a John Deere 568 cover edge baler and I normally wrap my 66 inch bales with 3 WRAPS of net wrap as we end up moving and hauling them around a bunch.

The neighbor says we will bale this sorghum wet and he wants 48 inch round bales which he will then stuff into white plastic bags.

My question is how many wraps should I give these bales. I'm thinking 2 but I have never baled sorghum or wet stuff before.

Thoughts please?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

With my 459 the monitor is set at 2.3 wraps. That is for wet, dry, sorghum/Sudan, grass of all types, and oats.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Depends upon quality of net wrap IMHO.

With good stuff and if you are not handling them much 2.25 to 3.25 (I like a little over lap, mine is really only about 12"). I do 3 on straw (from a rotary combine) and 2 on wet or dry hay. Using Pritchett NW, BTW. :wub:

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Depends upon quality of net wrap IMHO.
> 
> With good stuff and if you are not handling them much 2.25 to 3.25 (I like a little over lap, mine is really only about 12"). I do 3 on straw (from a rotary combine) and 2 on wet or dry hay. Using Pritchett NW, BTW. :wub:
> 
> Larry


pardon my highjack...
How you liking that Pritchett Larry.....
I've got to do something about my net wrap cost, the Tama is good wrap it seems, I guess....but $300 a roll is pricey.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> pardon my highjack...
> How you liking that Pritchett Larry.....
> I've got to do something about my net wrap cost, the Tama is good wrap it seems, I guess....but $300 a roll is pricey.


Got tired of pricing of local NW, when I first got my NW RB in 2008. :angry: Bought a pallet full (16 rolls) from JJ in 2009, which lasted me 3-5 years (memory ain't what she used to be). With shipping was like $100+ a roll less at that time.

Since, then local prices have came down some, but not where I'm at with several local folks ordering to (including fellow HTalker MrLuggs  ). So we are getting it for under $200 a roll. I'm not a dealer, but end up with a few extra rolls in order to fill complete pallets (cheaper freight).

I have no twine left this year (20 bales last year), 2 rolls of 48" and 1 of 64" (my size). Not bad for ordering 16 rolls of 64", 32 rolls of 51", 16 rolls of 48", 80 bales or 9600/170 plastic twine and 20 rolls of plastic wrap (might have 4-8 of them left, depending upon my usage  ).

All I can say is contact JJ or Cy (he posts here on HT) and have them price a pallet with freight, you won't be sorry. Or if you want to save on freight, you can take a little trip to Nebraska (JJ) or Minnesota (Cy). With Cy you can avoid Minneapolis for certain (unless for some reason you want to go there  ).

I suppose you could get in on my order too, but you would have to take the long way around if you wanted to avoid Detroit to pick it up. :mellow: And it would be really, really nice to indulge me with one of those famous pecan pies you seem to hoard. 

Back to the regular scheduled programming.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> pardon my highjack...
> How you liking that Pritchett Larry.....
> I've got to do something about my net wrap cost, the Tama is good wrap it seems, I guess....but $300 a roll is pricey.


Have you calculated how many bales you get per roll of Tama? With 48'' edge to edge(13,200' per roll) I get around 320 66'' diameter bales which puts my net cost per bale at very close to $1 per bale. I dislike Cover-edge due to more difficult to remove when feeding plus strings wrapping around end of netwrap attachment feed roller


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

dawg, i'm using tytan 51" x 9840'. get it local for $250. i'd prefer the 12500' but they arent carrying it


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

swall01 said:


> dawg, i'm using tytan 51" x 9840'. get it local for $250. i'd prefer the 12500' but they arent carrying it


That's very close to the same price I pay per ft at JD which is 2-1/2 cents.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

D.C.Cattle Company said:


> My neighbor has asked me to round bale some sorghum for him. I have a John Deere 568 cover edge baler and I normally wrap my 66 inch bales with 3 WRAPS of net wrap as we end up moving and hauling them around a bunch. The neighbor says we will bale this sorghum wet and he wants 48 inch round bales which he will then stuff into white plastic bags. My question is how many wraps should I give these bales. I'm thinking 2 but I have never baled sorghum or wet stuff before. Thoughts please?


I am thinking you may need to use 3.25 wraps or something close to that. My closest experience to wet sorghum would be damp corn stalks and I have found they will rupture net rather easily if there isn't enough net or the baler is set at too high a density. Making 48 inch bales will relieve quite a bit of stress on the net.

One comment about net wrapping. Put a fraction more than an even number of turns of net on a bale. Otherwise you are not really getting the full benefit of the last turn of net on the bale. Putting 2.0 turns of net on a bale basically leaves a break-on-the-dotted-line deal where the net layer on the bale is effectively only 1 layer thick. I run New Holland balers which adjust net amount in 1/4 turn increments. So I run either 2.25 or 3.25 turns of net, depending what we are baling.


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

i tried a roll of the TSC branded net wrap last year. it was labeled golden harvest. got it for $190 with a discount they sent me. turned out to be more expensive because it was taking 4 to 4.25 wraps to keep from popping bales. almost gave up and tossed it at 3.5 wraps because the tytan was always good at 2.5 wraps. did some digging and it appears to be made by tama. is this their low end product?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swall01 said:


> i tried a roll of the TSC branded net wrap last year. it was labeled golden harvest. got it for $190 with a discount they sent me. turned out to be more expensive because it was taking 4 to 4.25 wraps to keep from popping bales. almost gave up and tossed it at 3.5 wraps because the tytan was always good at 2.5 wraps. did some digging and it appears to be made by tama. is this their low end product?


IMHO, you need to look at the weight of the roll of net wrap (or ask for weight). TSC shows the 51" x 9,840' roll weighing in at 72.6#. Pritchett 51" x 9,840' weights in at about 94# IIRC.

Kind of like bales of hay, does the 36" bale weighing in at 40# compare (with same hay) with a 36" bale weighing in at 60#.

I always tell folks to check the weight of the roll of NW, before buying. 

Larry


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

since this one has been hijacked a few times...guilty myself...has anyone tried the bale tuff brand? if so, thoughts/results/price?


----------

